

How tiny flaw in deck design gave poker star the upper hand - joewee
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2323122/Phil-Ivey-Gambler-won-7-8m-reading-cards.html

======
lowboy
Phil should get that money. It's the casino's fault that the dealer rotated
the cards and exposed their value to Phil, and that the cards weren't
destroyed at the end of each day. If they present a deck of cards with a flaw,
that is their fault.

